# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Angry Cyclone BOMB!!! RAPUv21 Unlock/SD Repair/RPL Back/Downgrade/SecAnalys/Standalone SX4!

## mohamed73

Hi, latest bomb for *Cyclone Box* is ready   _Update is 100% free and standalone for CycloneBox users;-)_   *-  Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANDALONE SL3 UNLOCK by BF FOR LATEST  TI BASED NOKIA PRODUCTS (RAPUV2 CPU) this includes Nokia 500, Nokia 600,  Nokia 700, Nokia 701 and probably more coming !!!!!! These products are  15 NCK chars so not to worry. 
- Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANDALONE SUPERDONGLE REPAIR for RAPUv2 Based Phones 
- Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANDALONE SX4 AUTHORIZATION for RAPUv2 Based Phones 
- Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANDALONE "FULL RPL" BACKUP (include SUPERDONGLE) for latest RAPUv2 phones 
- Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANADLONE DOWNGRADE CAPABILITY for latest RAPUv2 phones 
- Added FIRST IN THE WORLD, FREE, STANDALONE Full Security analysis for RAPUv2 phones 
- Supported interfaces: USB and FBUS 
- Small bug fixes, i.e. PM protection is now unticked by default*   

> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> Reading SL3 LOG File...
> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> MCU Version	V 79u_11w31.4
> MCU Date	16-08-11
> Product		RM-774 (Nokia 701)
> Manufacturer	(c) Nokia
> IMEI		358272040230347
> Mastercode	752474040
> ...

 *Nk701 detailed security analysis*    

> Started Phone Security Analysis...
> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> MCU Version	V 79u_11w31.4
> MCU Date	16-08-11
> Product		RM-774 (Nokia 701)
> Manufacturer	(c) Nokia
> IMEI		358272040230347
> Mastercode	752474040
> Reading Security Block...
> ...

 *Nk 701, full RPL *  

> RPL Creation started...
> Processing CMT Part...
> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> Storing Product Code...
> Storing PSN...
> Storing HWID...
> Trying to store Simlock...
> Reading Configuration Key...
> Hashing...
> ...

 *Standalone SX4 operation *  

> SX4 Authorization / SD Repair Procedure Started....
> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> "EC130000FFFF7C40D88E7ED917D36D2FC8DAFF43.C0004AAC  " Exists, That is good...
> [Nokia USB Phonet]: Port opened OK!
> MCU Version	V 79u_11w31.4
> MCU Date	16-08-11
> Product		RM-774 (Nokia 701)
> Manufacturer	(c) Nokia
> IMEI		358272040230347
> ...

 *Copying our loaders will affect in cracks/clones in market shortly and maybe Broadcom Unlocking business destroy.*  *At least firmware 1.74 needed (update isn't needed at all).
Don't forget to have installed latest v1.16 installer (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]), so Autoupdate module will do the job.*   
Best Regards,
Cyclone Team  *
Nokia 701, reading sl3 log file*

----------

